# Univerisal Bagger for Lawn Tractor (actually a JD bagger for the L-series) Price $10



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yesterday I had to stop at the Asian Supermarket for the wife and pick up a few things on the way to work. Well I was a few minutes early so I decided to stop in at the Home Depot before I went to work and pick some Lime for the yard. Well as normal they were out but no big deal. As I was leaving the garden center I noticed a bagger sitting in the corner on the floor and I walked over and took a look at it, It said on a tag Univerisal bagger from Brinly-Hardy $49.99, The bagger was there and a univerisal plastic trunk for a lawn-garden tractor. Well come to find out the bagger was a bagger for the L-series JD 48" deck, dirty but never used. I question the sales person there and she went to the manager and he stated everything on the floor in the corner goes for the price on the unit. I said fine and put it in the cart. I go to pay for it and the gal rang it up $10.00 plus .89 cents tax. So I scored a new bagger for my L-120 for $10.89. I wonder sometimes if HD has lost it rocks.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Michael
They are making so much they don't care. The sales space is worth more than a few odds and ends leftovers. Maybe in a few more days it would have been in the dumpster.

Either way it's a great deal! The crazy thing is you were more than happy to 5X as much at $49.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I forgot to mention that I already have a bagger for my L-120 but for even $49.00 I was snapping that thing up but for $10.00 just made me really happy. I can always keep it for spare parts or just wear out the old bagger then snap in the new one.   
After all the baggers are a little cheap in the construction of them.


The regular price for the bagger in the box is $319.99 


So Greg isn't the only one to walk in on good deals.:wontshare army :spinsmile :homereat:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good find Michael. :thumbsup:

I'll send my shopping list out to you and Greg. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Mark, But the shipping is going cost more then the item bought. Oh course I could E-bay it (not in my lifetime)     

Oh course I scanned the receipt and the sticker and here's a attachment of it


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry about that the scan got cut off, I'll try a smaller one this time.


----------

